# What's your  fav type of scrub?



## Tabitha (Mar 8, 2010)

Why?


----------



## Deda (Mar 8, 2010)

I love emulsifed sugar scrubs, especially with Shea butter.  They leave my skin soft and act like a lotion.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 9, 2010)

I like emulsifying scrubs, too. Sugar or salt.


----------



## IanT (Mar 9, 2010)

sugar doesnt sting !


----------



## gekko62 (Mar 9, 2010)

A solid emulsifying sugar scrub/lotion bar. Why?? Easier to use than a scoopable,less mess,convenience.
Are you doing bars Tabitha? I'm tinkering with them but haven't quite found the balance between hard enough/not too waxy afterfeel. Shower lotion bars out the wahzoo at the moment.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 9, 2010)

traditional salt scrub; cause I can make a single portion within 2 minutes right before I step under the shower  :wink:


----------



## carebear (Mar 9, 2010)

any, really


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 9, 2010)

I make sugar scrubs in a jar, but I like to purchase slolid sugar scrub bars for myself. Not the kind that get mooshy, the kind that take your hyde off 8) . Not the little cubes either. A nice big fat bar.


----------



## krissy (Mar 11, 2010)

i like salt.
sugar is sticky and if you aren't really sure you got every speck off you are sticky too. then there is the whole ant thing. 
i bought DD a sugar scrub and she left it open while we were out of town for a few days. we came back to an infestation.


----------



## pink-north (Mar 12, 2010)

I like to use a sugar scrub with super fine sugar. I'm a little sensitive, I guess.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 13, 2010)

I love regular taditional sugar scrubs because they are easy and cleaner to use. I don't know how a scrub cube would be packaged but I would think it will be far less messy than a scrub in a jar.


----------



## hamilton (Oct 2, 2010)

I love Philosophy Microdelivery Peel. This two-step process gets my skin its cleanest. My pores practically disappear and my skin tone looks even and clear.


----------



## carebear (Oct 2, 2010)

hamilton said:
			
		

> I love Philosophy Microdelivery Peel. This two-step process gets my skin its cleanest. My pores practically disappear and my skin tone looks even and clear.



I didn't know that was available in your country.


----------



## Sincerely Natural (Oct 2, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> sugar doesnt sting !



Ditto!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 2, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It may be or it may not be available. What I do know is hamilton's posts are all spam. Go and look at them. All the posts read like something copied and pasted from Wikipedia or from an an article written for skin care. 

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/search ... r=hamilton


----------



## cwarren (Oct 2, 2010)

Cant that person be deleted ??


----------



## Hazel (Oct 2, 2010)

A moderator can delete the posts. This isn't the only person on this post that's a spammer in my opinion but really what can you do? 

Sorry, spammers make me grumpy and I was in a bad mood before I came onto the forum.  :x I should take my grumpy butt away.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 2, 2010)

...seriously...that annoys me.
Especially when I'm on honest open person.
Same her as in real life.

Anyway, on subject, I love solid salt. Maybe cause I'm on a roll with making them & they're new to me but my skin has never looked so good. Its the only bar I'll use on my face. My pores are tight & no breakouts what so ever.
My skin is shiny afterwards & is free from dead cells.
And for me using a scrub is what its about... being dry dead skin free.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 2, 2010)

Apologies. I didn't mean to get off topic.

I go either salt or sugar. I prefer a light sugar scrub for my face but I've been known to get in a hurry and use the salt on my face.    It worked but was drying.

I saw some bamboo exfoliant on BB and I'm interested in trying it some time.

http://www.brambleberry.com/Bamboo-Extr ... P3714.aspx


----------



## cmd439 (Oct 2, 2010)

I like sugar scrubs because they do not dry out the skin like salt.  I also make mine with avocado and jojoba oil so they do not feel so greasy.  I want to try a solid scrub because I don't want to use preservatives....but I have no time right now for experimenting.


----------



## mariflo (Oct 3, 2010)

I like sugar scrubs, solid and traditional equally.
But my all time fav still remains the great, yummylicious, bad boy coffee scrub ... scented with mint-vanilla or capuccino ... hhmmm
mari


----------

